# Job..check, Accomodation.. check.. Now give me friends



## Vinster (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey....

I ve been in dubai for a few months, sorted out my basics, now its time to socialize and have a network of good friends. 

Iam not lookin for a hook up or any other doggy thing so don't bother. I want to meet people who genuinely want to socialze and value friendship be it male or female. 

About me... I don't think this thread is big enough. So want to know me more... reply here or mail me.

Cheers... Looking forward...


----------



## Vinster (Oct 29, 2009)

......bump....

63 veiws and no responses :O... sigh!!!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

As a woman, I often get PMs on otherexpat forums from men looking for 'friendship'. I don't respond to those (for obvious reasons). However, I think if there's a non-threatening environment in which many people are going out, you'll find some new people to connect with. Why not suggest the next Dubai night out? Take the bull by the horns and organize, vinster!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

i can be your forum friend Vinster.


----------



## julzandrews (Oct 26, 2009)

hey vinster, i have a friend from shrilanka the same age as you over here, and he too is shrilanken. cool, eigh!?
let all of us know your next stop and maybe a couple of us can meet up with you. i tend to stay in the marina more, just cause its well, close, but you know, dubai sound city thing is coming up so i will be heading thata way for the weekend events : )


----------



## Vinster (Oct 29, 2009)

@ Marc Forum friend.. well thats a start I guess , which part of uk are you from? I was there for the last 6 years. 1 year in Norwhich.. then in London and the last three in Cobham Surrey. 

@ Cairogal, I am quite new here so I don't think I will be the best to sought out an event as such atleast for the time being.... sayin that I think I will more than be able to organize such an event with a bit more experience.

@Julz, it is cool. Marina is a nice place and I live nearby too.... prolly next weekend we can arrange something.. a dinner? Hopefully there will be quite a few coming.. the last thing I want is to turn up and be the only person :S. Will be a nice start I am sure if atleast a couple of lovely ppl show up. 


Anyone else interested???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Vinster I find that as expats we want everything organised so that all we have to do is turn up.
Why don't you find a restaurant but nothing to formal, or a club, pick a night and a time and ask right who wants to turn up?


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Ditto what MaidenScotland said...most forum get-togethers tend to gain momentum regardless of who starts the thread.


----------

